# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Ας πρόσεχα !!!!!!!!!!!!

## panagiotis k

Όπως θα είδατε μερικοί απο εσάς στο φβ έχασα ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου φιλαράκια στις 17/01. Το παιχνίδι μου βγήκε ξυνό  !!!!!!!  :: 

Το περασμένο Σάββατο περάσαμε σχεδόν όλη μέρα μαζί μέσα στο δωμάτιο........ 
Έτρωγε απο το χέρι μου........τον φώναζα και ερχόταν πάνω μου........πετούσε όλη την ώρα με την Μπουγατσούλα.....γενικά είχαμε πολύ καλή σχέση με την ψυχούλα μου !!!!!!!!

Σίγουρα χρειάζομαι οφθαλμίατρο, γιατί η μπροστινή πόρτα απο το κλουβί δεν είχε κλείσει καλά, και ήταν έξω στην αυλή με ανοιχτή πόρτα απο το Σάββατο μέχρι την Δευτέρα μεσημέρι όπου γυρίζοντας απο την δουλειά άκουσα την Μπουγάτσα να φωνάζει μανιωδώς και διαπίστωσα ότι και έλλειπε ο Καννέλος ........... 
Παρεπιπτόντως ή μητέρα μου τον είδε κατα τις 1 να είναι μέσα στο κλουβί και εγώ πήγα 3 και μισή....Μα καλά ...τόσες μέρες που έβαζα φαγητό και νερό πως δεν το είδα ????? Ολόκληρη πόρτα ανοιχτή......
Τι να πω........... Τι @$#@@#@! είμαι !!!!!!!!!!  :trash:  :trash:  :trash: 

Τον έχω δει 1-2 φορές που πετάει στις πολυκατοικίες δεξιά αριστερά, αλλά είναι πολύ ψηλά και δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω τπτ.......Δεν βοηθάει και ο καιρός...Βρέχει.......
Παρόλα αυτά εγω αποφάσισα να ανεβάσω την Μπουγάτσα στην ταράτσα γιατί φωνάζει όλη μέρα και επειδή λείπω τα πρωινά έβαλα ένα κλουβί δίπλα με λιχουδιά που του αρέσει και το έχω δέσει με σπάγγο έτσι ώστε να κλείσει η πόρτα αν το τραβήξει. 
Έχω φάει τον κόσμο μετά τις 4 που γυρίζω, να ψάχνω γύρω γύρω και να τον φωνάζω αλλά τπτ......
 Έτσι αποφάσισα να τοιχοκολλήσω και αφίσες απο αύριο που φτιάχνει ο καιρός μήπως και γίνει κανένα θαύμα....
Πείτε μου γνώμες, συμβουλές, φωνάξτε....κάντε ότι θέλετε......θα τα δεχτώ όλα......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παναγιώτη λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ! Προσπάθησε να είναι ορατό το κλουβί με το κεχρί σε κάποιο σημείο, να βάζεις κραυγές κοκατίλ να φωνάζουν ή αν φωνάζει το ταίρι του. Βάλε αφίσες σε σημεία "κλειδιά" της περιοχής (σουπερμάρκετ, κτηνιατρεία) κλπ. για να το δει κόσμος. Επίσης γράψε σε ποια περιοχή έγινε για να έχουμε όλοι το νου μας!

----------


## petran

Αχ βρε Παν/τη,κριμα.
Μακαρι να το βρεις το πουλακι.
Παν/τη,ειπες βγαζεις την ''Μπουγατσα'' στην ταρατσα επειδη λειπεις για δουλεια το πρωι.
Φανταζομαι οτι το εχεις υποψιν σου,άλλά εγω θα πω την κοτσανα μου...
Δεν νομιζω να την αφηνεις μόνη της κ να φευγεις.
Μιλω για τα αρπακτικα.
Τι να πω ,ευχομαι να το βρεις συντομα.
Καταλαβαινω οτι πας να ''σκάσεις''.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## panagiotis k

Όλα τα παραπάνω έγιναν και θα γίνουν όπως τα λες Κωνσταντίνα ......

Στην Καισαριανή, κοντά στο σκοπευτήριο είμαι..... Εχει πολλούς παπαγάλους  εκεί και έχω πάει να ψάξω και θα ξαναπάω.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Αχ βρε Παν/τη,κριμα.
> Μακαρι να το βρεις το πουλακι.
> Παν/τη,ειπες βγαζεις την ''Μπουγατσα'' στην ταρατσα επειδη λειπεις για δουλεια το πρωι.
> Φανταζομαι οτι το εχεις υποψιν σου,άλλά εγω θα πω την κοτσανα μου...
> Δεν νομιζω να την αφηνεις μόνη της κ να φευγεις.
> Μιλω για τα αρπακτικα.
> Τι να πω ,ευχομαι να το βρεις συντομα.
> Καταλαβαινω οτι πας να ''σκάσεις''.
> Καλο βραδυ.


Δεν είπες κοτσάνα φίλε μου... Δίκιο έχεις....Όχι την βάζω μέσα στο δωματιάκι που έχουμε και το άλλο κλουβί αναγκαστικά το έχω απ έξω

----------


## Soulaki

Ε οχι και να σε μαλώσουμε.....αρκετή στεναχώρια πήρες......ευχομαι να βρεθεί το συντομότερο δυνατό......να μας ενημερώνεις.
Να πάνε ολα καλα, και για τους δυο σας...

----------


## Cristina

Πω πω.. λυπάμαι! Και ακουγαμε και εδώ στην Ν. Σμυρνη πριν μέρες ένα ελεύθερο....
Εύχομαι να το βρεις!

----------


## mai_tai

Tην εχω πατησει κ εγω και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα φιλαρακι-Ευχομαι να την βρεις γρηγορα !Ρωτα και σε κανενα pet shop....!!

----------


## mariann@

Πολύ λυπάμαι...μακάρι να βρεθεί σύντομα το πουλάκι...

----------


## Ariadni

Εγω κι αν την εχω πατησει.. Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο συναισθημα απ τ να νιωθεις τ μωρο σ μονο κ απροστατευτο. Ευχομαι να γυρισει γρηγορα κοντα σας! Εχεις μεγαλο ατου την μπουγατσουλα!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Παναγιώτη σε σκεφτόμουν. Και κατά σύμπτωση Κολωνό χθες είχε αφίσες για ένα κοκατιλ χαμένο. Κρίμα βρε παιδί μου. Ίσως το πιάσουν. Εμείς στον 7ο όροφο κακαρικι και καναρίνι έχουμε βρει. Όποτε δεν είναι δύσκολο κάποιος να το γραπωσει. Αρκεί μετά να έχει το φιλότιμο να στο επιστρέψει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Τωρα που άκουσα οτι φτιάχνει και ο καιρός, Βαλε δόλωμα το άλλο πουλακι, μπάς και έρθει πάλι προς τα μέρη σου.

----------


## panagiotis k

Το ελπίζω και εγώ να το βρω.  Στεναχωριεμαι πολύ επειδή είναι χάλια ο καιρός. Σήμερα θα κάνω αφισσοκοληση 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Elenaki

Πφφ λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:  εύχομαι να βρεθεί γρήγορα!! Συνέχισε να βάζεις την μπουγατσουλα έξω ( πρόσεχε για αργία πουλιά) αν είναι κοντα και ακούσει την μπουγατσουλα θα πάει να κάτσει πάλι στο κλουβί του. Αυτό όμως συμβαίνει και με άλλα πουλιά που θα ακουσει θα πάει να κάτσει στα κλουβιά τους. Δεν μπορεί να πετάξει μακρυά κοίτα εκεί γύρο συνέχεια και φαντάζομαι στο πιο ψηλό σημείο θα πηγαίνει να κάθεται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Παναγιώτη! Εύχομαι να βρεθεί! Το ακούς καθόλου στην γειτονιά;

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα παναγιωτη αλλα ολοι καπως ετσι την παταμε 
Αμα δεν παθεις δεν θα μαθεις λενε .πιστευω ολα καλα θα πανε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Mακάρι να υπάρξει θετική εξέλιξη. Καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Κρίμα βρε Παναγιώτη! Εύχομαι να βρεθεί! Το ακούς καθόλου στην γειτονιά;


Όχι Ευθύμη... Δεν ακούω τπτ και ούτε βλέπω  :sad:

----------


## mad bungie

εχω νιωσει πολεϛ φορεϛ αγωνια για τα καημενα τα κατοικιδια και οταν ακουω τετοια μασαω τα νυχια μου. μαϛ 'έφυγαν' 2 χρυσοψαρα και 1 παπαγαλινα η Ριτα και ο Ρικο ειχε καταθληψη μεχρι να 'ρθει η Λάιβλη. εύχομαι να εχει την αντιθετη τυχη ο καννελοϛ.

----------


## Stefpars

κριμα παναγιωτη.... θελει πολυ προσοχη μωρε....  :sad:

----------


## lagoudakis

κριμα,σε κανεναν μην τυχει αυτο

----------


## panagiotis k

> Παναγιώτη σε σκεφτόμουν. Και κατά σύμπτωση Κολωνό χθες είχε αφίσες για ένα κοκατιλ χαμένο. Κρίμα βρε παιδί μου. Ίσως το πιάσουν. Εμείς στον 7ο όροφο κακαρικι και καναρίνι έχουμε βρει. Όποτε δεν είναι δύσκολο κάποιος να το γραπωσει. Αρκεί μετά να έχει το φιλότιμο να στο επιστρέψει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χτες έβαλα αφίσες σε σημεία κλειδιά, όπως..........μέσα και έξω απο το πάρκο του Σκοπευτηρίου όπου έχει πολύ κόσμο, αλλά έχει και πολλούς παπαγάλους, 
στην γειτονιά και σε πετ σοπ της περιοχής. 
Και εγω ποντάρω να τον έχει πιάσει κάποιος και ελπίζω να τον δώσει.......

----------


## binary

Ανεβασε το και στο 'χαθηκα-βρεθηκα με ψαχνει-κανεις' αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη.

Επισης, τα πρωινα, ανεβαινε ταρατσα 1 ωριτσα αν μπορεις με το αλλο τσουλουφι μηπως και εισαι τυχερος - ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## panagiotis k

Η κοπέλα μου έχει μελαγχολήσει.........Έφαγε μετά απο τρεις μέρες και αυτό σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα. 
Σχεδόν όλη μέρα κοιμάται. Της έβαλα πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό της, ασβέστιο και μίλλετ για να την δελεάσω να φάει κάτι παταπάνω. 
Θα περιμένω καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα και μετά θα μπω στην διαδικασία να της βρω παρέα με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. Ή να την δώσω ή να της βρω κάποιο ταίρι κοντά στην ηλικία της. 
7 - 8 ετών είναι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίγουρα θα βρεις παρεούλα Παναγιώτη για το κορίτσι. Όλα καλά θα πάνε μ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## geo_ilion

Κανένα νέο Παναγιώτη;

----------


## panagiotis k

> Κανένα νέο Παναγιώτη;


Τπτ φίλος !!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πω τα τελευταία νέα για τον Κανέλλο............Ευχάριστα και δυσάρεστα ( προς το παρόν )

Τα ευχάριστα είναι οτι η αφισοκόλληση πέτυχε. Μέχρι στιγμής τρεις με πήραν τηλέφωνο που έχουν βρει πουλιά. 
Ο ένας απο αυτούς βρήκε τον Κανέλλο όπως υποστηρίζει. Την περασμένη Κυριακή 5/2 με πηρε τηλέφωνο ένας κύριος ο οποίος μου είπε πως τον βρήκε μέσα στο σκοπευτήριο, είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και τον φροντίζει. Κίνητρό του είναι ένα ζευγάρι πουλάκια που έχω βάλει σαν αμοιβή, ( και όχι μόνο ), και μου είπε πως θα επικοινωνήσουμε μέσα στην βδομάδα να παω να τον πάρω. 

Τα άσχημα νέα είναι ότι αυτός ο κύριος δεν σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο πλέον, και μια φορά που το σήκωσε μου είπε πως θα με πάρει εκείνος την επόμενη γιατί είχε δουλειά. Έχουν περάσει 4 μέρες και ακόμα δεν με πήρε και συνεχίζει και δεν το σηκώνει, όπως σήμερα που το επιχείρησα. 
Μάλλον , μην πω σίγουρα, αβαβά ο Κανέλλος. Δεν ξέρω πως να τον χαρακτηρίσω. Δεν θέλω να μιλήσω άσχημα εδω μέσα. 
Τηλέφωνό του έχω, περιοχή που μένει στο Παγκράτι ξέρω περίπου........μακάρι να ήξερα και οδό.......
 Τελευταίο μου χαρτί είναι να του στείλω ένα μνμ ότι θα κάνω ανταλλαγή τον κανέλλο με άλλο κοκκατίλ. Ήδη έχω μπει στην διαδικασία γαι αγορά αύριο ενός αρσενικού......εφόσον αυτόν τον ενδιαφέρει να έχει πουλιά απ ότι κατάλαβα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίγουρα έχει τον δικό σου;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Σίγουρα έχει τον δικό σου;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν είμαι 100 % σίγουρος γιατί δεν τον έχω δει., αλλά λέει ότι είναι ολοιδιος με αυτόν στην αφίσα, τον ταιζει με το χέρι έξω από το κλουβί μόνο ( όπως και εγώ)  και τον βρήκε 2 μέρες από την ημέρα που έφυγε. Μόνος του μου είπε που τον βρήκε. Εγώ δεν είχα αναφέρει καν ότι μένω δίπλα στο σκοπευτηριο. Πόσα κοκκατιλ να έχει μέσα στο σκοπευτηριο ??? 
Λέω πως θα είναι αυτός.  Αν δεν τον δω δεν μπορώ να είμαι και σίγουρος 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Mακάρι να είναι ο Κανέλος. 

Να του γράψεις ότι ταίρι του έχει μελαγχολήσει. Μα και αυτός έκανε τον κόπο να σε σε πάρει και έπειτα δεν το σηκώνει? :sad:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το ότι σε πήρε τηλ από μόνος του είναι καλό. Σημαίνει ότι κάτι υπολόγιζε. Λυπήθηκε το πουλάκι και θέλησε να το επιστρέψει; ήταν η αμοιβή; πήρε τηλ.για κάποιο λόγο.
Βάλε μια γυναίκα να τηλ. Ίσως ανταποκριθεί καλύτερα. Του πες ότι έχει μαραζώσει το κορίτσι του κανέλου;
Ίσως κάποια ευαισθησία του έχει μείνει. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Παναγιωτη.
Εγω υποψιαζομαι οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος,ισως αποσκοπει,σε κατι παραπανω,οπως,αν θυμαμαι καλά,εθιξες και εσυ.
Καποιο παραπανω πουλι,χρηματα,ή και χρηματα.
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Mακάρι να είναι ο Κανέλος. 
> 
> Να του γράψεις ότι ταίρι του έχει μελαγχολήσει. Μα και αυτός έκανε τον κόπο να σε σε πάρει και έπειτα δεν το σηκώνει?


Του έχω πει ότι η θηλυκια φωνάζει συνέχεια και δεν τρώει.  Του είπα ότι θα του δώσω και 2 ζευγάρια πουλάκια. Εκεί το σήκωσε και μου είπε ότι θα με πάρει εκείνος. Όσο πήρε εσάς πήρε και εμένα 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα πάντως. Πέρα ίσως από κάτι απρόοπτο που μπορεί να του συνέβη, δε μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο. Αν ξανά μιλήσετε επειδή φαίνεται πως του καλοάρεσε το ήμερο παπαγαλάκι πες του πως θα του δώσεις ένα μικρό από το ζευγάρι όταν γεννηθούν που θα είναι και πιο ήμερα...

----------


## petran

> Κρίμα πάντως. Πέρα ίσως από κάτι απρόοπτο που μπορεί να του συνέβη, δε μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο. Αν ξανά μιλήσετε επειδή φαίνεται πως του καλοάρεσε το ήμερο παπαγαλάκι πες του πως θα του δώσεις ένα μικρό από το ζευγάρι όταν γεννηθούν που θα είναι και πιο ήμερα...


Ευθυμιε καλησπερα.
Αν δεν του συνεβη κατι πολυ σοβαρο(χτυπα ξυλο),θα μπορουσε να μιλησει(εκτος απο την μία φορα), ή να στειλει ενα   sms.
Μαλλον ''εκοψε'' τον Παν/τη καψουρη,και σου λεει''εδω ειμαστε''.
Μακαρι να ειμαι εγω ο καχυποπτος και να πάνε ολα καλά.

----------


## panagiotis k

Πέτρο λογικό δεν είναι να είμαι καψούρης ? Δεν μπορώ να δείξω αδιαφορία........ Ας με έπερνε ένα τηλ να με ενημερώσει. Πόσο δύσκολο πια

----------


## panagiotis k

Καθώς είμαι πολύ αγανακτισμένος και εκνευρισμένος με τον τύπο, αποφάσισα να του κάνω αναπάντητη απο άλλο κινητό για να δω αν θα ανταποκριθεί. 
Και όντως μετά απο 2 λεπτά πήρε. Δεν περίμενε ότι θα ήμουν εγω φυσικά, και μου είπε ότι είδε το μνμ που του είχα στείλει και τις κλήσεις μου αλλά δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει...........
Και σε ερώτηση μου γιατί απάντησε σε αυτόν τον αριθμό, μου την είπε κιόλας........ Τι θέλω και παίρνω απο άλλο νούμερο, και το έκανα για να τον ψαρώσω και να το σηκώσει, και το καλύτερο απ όλα με είπε και Καραγκιόζη............ χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα   και μετά μου το έκλεισε !!!!!!!!! 
Τρελλός ο τύπος, και σε 5 λεπτά μου έστειλε μνμ να μου ζητάει συγνώμη και θα επικοινωνήσει σύντομα μαζί μου........Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά !!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Εχεις την αγωνία σου και ο άλλος τον χαβά του!! :trash:  :trash:  :trash:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πραγματικά δεν έχει το Θεό του. Αν δεν ήταν το πουλάκι στη μέση θα σου έλεγα να τον... Δεν ξέρω αλλά πρέπει να έχει ψυχολογικά. Δεν ξέρω μήπως το κάνει και επίτηδες αφού ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε ότι έχει όντως το παπαγαλάκι σου Παναγιώτη. 

Ίσως μετά σκέφτηκε για το ζευγαράκι ή ό,τι του έταξες και... άλλαξε γνώμη.

----------


## Soulaki

Τι να πω,ο κόσμος δεν πάει καλα, τελικα.Να εισαι προσεκτικός μαζί του, ποτε δεν ξέρεις.....πολλοί τρελοί κυκλοφορούν.
Αν σε πάρει, ραντεβού σε δημόσιο χώρο, και βλέπεις....ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα......

----------


## panagiotis k

> Πραγματικά δεν έχει το Θεό του. Αν δεν ήταν το πουλάκι στη μέση θα σου έλεγα να τον... Δεν ξέρω αλλά πρέπει να έχει ψυχολογικά. Δεν ξέρω μήπως το κάνει και επίτηδες αφού ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε ότι έχει όντως το παπαγαλάκι σου Παναγιώτη. 
> 
> Ίσως μετά σκέφτηκε για το ζευγαράκι ή ό,τι του έταξες και... άλλαξε γνώμη.


Τον έχει........Μου έχει στείλει φωτό....Να μην ανησυχώ και οτι είναι καλά ........Το ζευγάρι ούτως ή άλλως θα το έδινα.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Τι να πω,ο κόσμος δεν πάει καλα, τελικα.Να εισαι προσεκτικός μαζί του, ποτε δεν ξέρεις.....πολλοί τρελοί κυκλοφορούν.
> Αν σε πάρει, ραντεβού σε δημόσιο χώρο, και βλέπεις....ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα......


Εννοείται πως θα συναντηθώ έξω.....ΑΝ του την βαρέσει να τον δώσει......

----------


## NickKo

Δεν χρειαζεται να δειχνεις εκνευρισμενος και αγανακτισμενος .. 
Τετοιοι τυποι ειναι οι αγαπημενοι μου , αλλα και οι πιο αμφιρροποι στο τελικο αποτελεσμα .. Νομιζουν σε εχουν στο χερι και σε ολους τους " αμορφωτους " αρεσει να εχουν καποιον στο χερι τους να ειναι απο πανω τους ανωτεροι κλπ κλπ .. εχω διαβασει θεματα ψυχολογιας της σημερινης κοινωνιας ( μας ανγκαζουν να παιρνουμε τετοια μαθηματα στη σχολη ) ..

Ολα θελουν ομως τροπο και να βρεις τα κουμπια της υποθεσης .... 
Συνηθως τους παιρνεις με το καλο , πας με τα νερα τους , το παιζεις τελειως θυμα - χαζος , χωρις ταυτοχρονα να τους " πρηζεις " γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι και " αντρες " και δεν σηκωνουν πρηξιμο ή και ολα αυτα μαζι αναλογα με το τι εισπραττεις ..

Εγω πιστευω πως δεν τον νοιαζει τιποτα .. Το μονο που θα σκεφτηκε για λιγο ειναι να δει τι τον συμφερει ή αν αξιζε τον κοπο να ασχοληθει καν με το θεμα ή να σε γραψει κανονικα .. 

Γνωμη μου αν δεν σε εχει παρει μεχρι τοτε αδιαφορησε λιγο κ συ παρτον ξανα μετα απο 3 - 4 μερες απο αλλον αριθμο ( αν σου " την πει " , πες συγγνωμη δεν ειχα καρτα ειναι του παιδιου μου ο αριθμος , ετσι δειχνεις κυριος με οικογενεια κλπ ) .. του λες ξεχνα τα ολα φιλε μου και απλα πες μου ποσα θες ή τι θες και αν εχεις σκοπο να μου δωσεις τον παπαγαλο , με ωραιο ξεκαθαρο τροπο , να ξερω πες αλλιως να παω να παρω αλλον και να κλεισει το θεμα εδω γιατι εχω κουραστει ..

Σε αυτη τη παγιδα , δεν νομιζω οτι ο οποιοσδηποτε που σε λεει " καραγκιοζη " , το παιζει " αντρας βαρυς και ασηκωτος " ενω  μετα σου στελνει μυνημα με συγγνωμη  , δε θα πεσει και δε θα πει τι θελει εξω απ τ δοντια .... μετα πραττεις αναλογα με το τι εχεις σκοπο εσυ να δωσεις .. Αν ομως το κανεις αυτο προσεχει το υφος το τονο της φωνης κλπ γιατι μπορει μονο και μονο απο το ego " του ανδρα " να σου πει αντε γεια τιποτα δε θελω ..

Λυπαμαι αλλα εμπλεξες φιλε μου .... Ελπιζω οπως το χειριστεις να ειναι και ο σωστος τροπος και να πανε ολα καλα ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

> Δεν χρειαζεται να δειχνεις εκνευρισμενος και αγανακτισμενος .. 
> Τετοιοι τυποι ειναι οι αγαπημενοι μου , αλλα και οι πιο αμφιρροποι στο τελικο αποτελεσμα .. Νομιζουν σε εχουν στο χερι και σε ολους τους " αμορφωτους " αρεσει να εχουν καποιον στο χερι τους να ειναι απο πανω τους ανωτεροι κλπ κλπ .. εχω διαβασει θεματα ψυχολογιας της σημερινης κοινωνιας ( μας ανγκαζουν να παιρνουμε τετοια μαθηματα στη σχολη ) ..
> 
> Ολα θελουν ομως τροπο και να βρεις τα κουμπια της υποθεσης .... 
> Συνηθως τους παιρνεις με το καλο , πας με τα νερα τους , το παιζεις τελειως θυμα - χαζος , χωρις ταυτοχρονα να τους " πρηζεις " γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι και " αντρες " και δεν σηκωνουν πρηξιμο ή και ολα αυτα μαζι αναλογα με το τι εισπραττεις ..
> 
> Εγω πιστευω πως δεν τον νοιαζει τιποτα .. Το μονο που θα σκεφτηκε για λιγο ειναι να δει τι τον συμφερει ή αν αξιζε τον κοπο να ασχοληθει καν με το θεμα ή να σε γραψει κανονικα .. 
> 
> Γνωμη μου αν δεν σε εχει παρει μεχρι τοτε αδιαφορησε λιγο κ συ παρτον ξανα μετα απο 3 - 4 μερες απο αλλον αριθμο ( αν σου " την πει " , πες συγγνωμη δεν ειχα καρτα ειναι του παιδιου μου ο αριθμος , ετσι δειχνεις κυριος με οικογενεια κλπ ) .. του λες ξεχνα τα ολα φιλε μου και απλα πες μου ποσα θες ή τι θες και αν εχεις σκοπο να μου δωσεις τον παπαγαλο , με ωραιο ξεκαθαρο τροπο , να ξερω πες αλλιως να παω να παρω αλλον και να κλεισει το θεμα εδω γιατι εχω κουραστει ..
> ...


Νίκο δυστηχώς έχω παέι με τα νερά του χωρίς να τον παρακαλάω φυσικά.........Η ιστορία αυτή είναι 15 μέρες τώρα και εννοείται πως δεν τον έπερνα κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο για να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός. 
Η αδιαφορία του και περισσότερο ΄το γιατί με πήρε τηλέφωνο να μ το πει με εκνεύρισε.  
Το '' να ξερω, αλλιως να παω να παρω αλλον γιατι εχω κουραστεί ''  ..του το έχω πει πριν απο 4 μέρες. Και γι αυτό τον πήρα απο άλλο τηλ αυτ'η την φορά. Αφού δεν έδωσε σημασία. Τέλος πάντων, εγω έχω πάρει ήδη άλλο πουλάκι για να έχει παρέα η λεγάμενη και απο εκεί και πέρα αν μου το δώσει καλώς. 
Τέλος θα ήθελα η διαχείρηση να κλειδώσει το θέμα αυτό, δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα πλέον..........

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για την υποστήριξη και εύχομαι όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά για όλους. Αν τύχει και έχω ευχάριστα νέα θα ενημερωθείτε εννοείται.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος το συγκεκριμένο θέμα να κλειδώσει, δεν παραβαίνει κανέναν κανόνα. Θα περιμένουμε την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης με πολύ αγωνία και ελπίζουμε σε ό,τι καλύτερο, κυρίως για το πουλάκι! Από εκεί και πέρα αν συνεχίζει να είναι επιθυμία σου, κάνε μία αναφορά στην ομάδα διαχείρισης ώστε να εξεταστεί από όλα τα μέλη της.

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη για καποιο λογο που δεν μπορω να ξερω , θελει να κερδισει χρονο ....

----------


## panagiotis k

Να κερδίσει χρόνο για ποιον λόγο Δημήτρη ? Δεν σκέφτεται ότι κάποιος αγωνιά και ξέρει ότι έχω πρόβλημα με την θηλυκια μου που φώναζε και δεν έτρωγε. Και όντως έτσι!!!  Για να φάει και τι λιχουδιές δεν της έβαλα!!!  
Ωστόσο εγώ έχω πάει στα πετ της περιοχής του και έχω ενημερώσει αν πάει κάποιος να τους πουλήσει κοκκατιλ να με ενημερώσουν και θα τους το πληρώσω εγώ. 
Επίσης ενημέρωσα και άλλον ένα ατυχησαντα από το Παγκράτι ο οποίος έχασε και αυτός κοκκατιλ ίδιο χρώμα με τον Κανέλλο αλλά 1 έτους αν τύχει και τον πάρει τηλέφωνο γιατί δίνει και αυτός αμοιβή, να με ενημερώσει.  
Ο,τι μπορώ κάνω.  Πληρώνω την απροσεξια μου. 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Ευθυμη σωστά το λες. Εγώ το σκεφτόμουν διαφορετικά. 
Σε λίγες μέρες εξάλλου θα σας παρουσιάσω την καινούργια φάτσα που πήρα για την Μπουγάτσα μου.  :winky:   Νεαρός είναι βέβαια αλλά θηρίο :-) 3 ετών είναι ο κύριος.  :-) 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι το εχει το πουλι και δεν σου κανει πλακα;

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη θεωρεις δεδομενη τη λογικη την σημερον ημερα; δεν μπορω να ξερω το λογο , αλλα εγω αυτο βλεπω .Ο κοσμος ειναι θρασυς και κοιτα παντα τον εαυτουλη του .. αυτο τουλαχιστον ειναι πλειοψηφουσα κατασταση .

----------


## panagiotis k

> Εισαι σιγουρος οτι το εχει το πουλι και δεν σου κανει πλακα;


Δεν κάνει πλάκα. Αφου μου έστειλε φωτό , και εντμεταξύ μου ζητούσε και μπαντζι να του δώσω αντί για λοβάκια που έλεγα στην αφίσα.

----------


## binary

Δεν το αφηνεις ετσι αυτο. Ακομα και την Αστυνομια θα του ειχα παει για να του σπασω τον τσαμπουκα και να του δωσω να καταλαβει οτι αυτο το 'πραγμα' - γιατι νομιζω οτι ετσι το βλεπει - εχει Ζωη και δεν ειναι παιχνιδι.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Δεν το αφηνεις ετσι αυτο. Ακομα και την Αστυνομια θα του ειχα παει για να του σπασω τον τσαμπουκα και να του δωσω να καταλαβει οτι αυτο το 'πραγμα' - γιατι νομιζω οτι ετσι το βλεπει - εχει Ζωη και δεν ειναι παιχνιδι.


Δεν μπορώ να του κάνω τπτ φίλε μου. Απο την στιγμή που το βρήκε του ανήκει και αν θέλει στο επιστρέφει. 
Εξάλλου δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι και χαρτιά το πουλί για να μπορέσω να το αποδείξω. Σημασία για μένα έχει προς το παρόν ότι έβαλα άλλο πουλί μαζι με την θηλυκιά και ευτυχώς τα έχουν βρει.

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως χωρις χαρτια , ετσι ακριβως ειναι , οσο και αν καταλαβαινω την αγανακτηση του Νεκταριου και την συνυπογραφω ... ομως  πολλες φορες στη ζωη μας , πρεπει να ενεργουμε πιο διπλωματικα .Στην περιπτωση του τυπου αυτου ομως , ειτε εχουμε περιπτωση ανωμαλου ψυχισμου που δεν ξερει τι θελει , ειτε κατι που προς το παρον το κρυβει μεχρι να επανελθει , αν επανελθει ...

----------


## NickKo

Τελικα επικοινωνησε ο τυπος αυτος μαζι σου ? 
Το εχω απορια , γτ φανηκε αψυχολογητος ....

HelloWorld

----------


## vasilis.a

τσεκαρε και σε αγγελιες..ισως ψαχνει να το μοσχοπουλησει εφοσον ειναι ημερο το πουλι...ελπιζω παντως απλα να ειχε δουλειες και αμελησε την επικοινωνια μαζι σου..

----------


## panagiotis k

Ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση, τπτ. Δεν φάνηκε καθόλου παιδιά και ευχαριστώ πολύ που ρωτάτε.
Πάντως έχω δώσει στα πετ που έχει κοντά στην περιοχή του αφίσσες με την φωτό του πουλιού, έτσι ώστε αν πάει να το πουλήσει εκεί να με ειδοποιήσουν. Τις αγγελίες και τις ομάδες που υπάρχουν που πουλάνε πουλιά τις ελέγχω και αυτές.

----------


## Αλκης

καλη δυναμη.

----------

